# New Nodak Outdoors Sponsor - NRA FUD Decoys



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We'd like to welcome our newest sponsor to NodakOutdoors.com - NRA FUD Decoys.

http://www.nrafud.com

In the world of decoys the NRA FUD is a new arrival whose merits may not be appreciated at first glance. It is a total decoying solution not bound by those limitations faced by all other decoys. It performs as a floater, a shell, a silhouette, a full-body, and a motion decoy all rolled into one. And make no mistake, FUDs are not silhouettes nor the next best generic decoy.






Please make NRA FUD Decoys feel at home here at Nodak Outdoors.

:welcome:


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for sponsoring the site!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks....... :thumb:


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

hey we have FUD decoys over here. they are really fantastic. same price as silosocks in the uk and far superior to them.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for sponsoring! :thumb:


----------

